# Bloquer la reception de mms et sms



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2019)

Bonsoir , 


J'aimerais savoir si il existe une application capable de bloquer mms et sms quand je suis hors de la zone Europe ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Avril 2019)

Données cellulaires à désactiver mais je crois que ce n'est pas suffisant lorsque tu sors du mode avion ou que tu redémarre ton iPhone: https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201299
L'option des données à l'étranger est par contre à décocher. Cela est sans doute suffisant.

Perso, je ferais les deux et pas besoin d'autre application.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2019)

Les données cellulaires désactivées ne m'empêche pas de recevoir un appel urgent ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Avril 2019)

A priori c'est seulement données cellulaires donc sans doute pas les appels.
Mais cela ne bloque peut être pas les sms ...


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Avril 2019)

Salut les gars,
Je viens de tester le truc.
J'ai désactivé les données cellulaires sur mon tel (et j'ai aussi désactivé le wifi, pour être sûr de ne pas interférer avec les résultats).
J'ai appelé ma femme (je vous raconte pas ma vie, ça fait partie du test) et elle m'a rappelé. Donc on peut passer et recevoir des coups de fils.
Je lui ai demandé de m'envoyer un sms. Je ne l'ai pas reçu (mais je suis sûr qu'elle me l'a envoyé étant donné que je suis devant l'ordi et que je l'ai reçu sur l'ordi).
D'autre part, j'ai tenté d'envoyer un sms à madame depuis mon tel. Ce dernier m'annonce qu'il ne peut pas l'envoyer, qu'il faut activer iMessage.
Donc on peut penser que la désactivation des données cellulaires bloque l'envoi et la réception des sms (et autres mms) entre deux iphones.
J'ai par contre, visiblement, réussi à envoyer un sms à ma mère (l'expérience tourne à l'histoire de famille) qui n'a pas d'iphone (c'est à peu prés la seule n'ayant pas d'iphone que je peux me permettre de faire chier à cette heure là). Par contre, c'est pas ce soir que je vous dirais si elle l'a reçu et si elle a répondu. Ça dépend de plusieurs paramètres, il faut qu'elle l'entende sonner, qu'elle le retrouve, qu'elle se rappelle comment on répond,etc...

Edit : Je suis franchement une mauvaise langue.
Ma mère vient de me répondre.
On peut envoyer et recevoir des sms vers et depuis un tel non-iphone, même avec les données cellulaires désactivées.
Pas de bol.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Avril 2019)

Au final, cela doit être comme si l'iPhone était en 2G. 
Si ta femme a un iPhone, c'est peut-être simplement un iMessage qu'elle t'a envoyé et que tu utilises pour lui répondre ? Mais s'il n'y a pas de data, cela devrait devenir un sms ... Bref je n'y comprend rien suite à ton test


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2019)

Donc a l'étranger en dehors  de UE  si je reçois un sms , je vais payer


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Avril 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Au final, cela doit être comme si l'iPhone était en 2G.
> Si ta femme a un iPhone, c'est peut-être simplement un iMessage qu'elle t'a envoyé et que tu utilises pour lui répondre ? Mais s'il n'y a pas de data, cela devrait devenir un sms ... Bref je n'y comprend rien suite à ton test


Cela devrait devenir un sms, c'est ce que je crois (croyais ?) aussi.
Je n'ai pas non plus passé 3 plombes à attendre. Dans mon souvenir, l'iPhone essaye d'envoyer plusieurs fois l'imessage, puis se résigne à le transformer en sms.



Jura39 a dit:


> Donc a l'étranger en dehors  de UE  si je reçois un sms , je vais payer


Non, parce que tu vas prévenir tout le monde de ne pas t'envoyer de messages () et que tu vas acheter un forfait data sur place ().
Blague à part. C'est mal embouché pour que tu échappes aux éventuels surcoûts.


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2019)

Jura, tu vas où ?
Entre ça et WhatsApp, on dirait une véritable expedition 

Pour info, chez ton opérateur, tu devrais avoir un fichier comme ça :
https://documentscontractuels.orange.fr/les-offres-orange-mobile_fit_2543.pdf

Par exemple, p57, il est dit "reception sms : gratuit" 

Si tu as peur, prends un pass (par ex chez Sosh : https://www.sosh.fr/international) !
C'est ce que j'ai fait au Maroc (3 GB + 30 min + 50 SMS pour 30E).
C'était bien pratique pour appeler les hotels paumé dans la medina, et simple pour chercher des informations.
De manière générale, je couple simplement mes données, et je repasse en mode vocal simple.
C'est ça aussi les vacances. Au pire, si il y avait un besoin urgent, je peux toujours prendre un pass (#123#).

Les MMS, ils ont besoin de la data (min 2G) pour fonctionner.

Et si tu vas à Cuba, coupe tes données (au cas ou...) et évite d'appeler. Ca coute vite cher et il y a tellement mieux à faire !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2019)

Je vais transité au Montenegro

Chez mon opérateur Orange , voila ce que je trouve


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Avril 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Et si tu vas à Cuba, coupe tes données (au cas ou...) et évite d'appeler. Ca coute vite cher et il y a tellement mieux à faire !


Et si tu vas à Rio, n'oublie pas de Montenegro là-haut...


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> [Je vais transité au Montenegro
> 
> Chez mon opérateur Orange , voila ce que je trouve


Ça veut dire quoi transiter au Montenegro ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça veut dire quoi transiter au Montenegro ?



Je vais y passer quelques jours avant de repartir sur une autre destination


----------



## love_leeloo (26 Avril 2019)

Je reviens du Japon où je suis resté 15j

J’avais pris un pass chez sosh 
3Go de data, 30min de com, 50sms
Tout ça pour 29€

Ça marche nickel 

C’est top, je conseille


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je vais y passer quelques jours avant de repartir sur une autre destination


Si tu n'as pas de besoin particulier, tu peux faire du hors forfait. Ca coûtera moins cher que le pass de 29€


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas de besoin particulier, tu peux faire du hors forfait. Ca coûtera moins cher que le pass de 29€


Pas certains 
Et en plus si l'on s'amuse a m'envoyer des sms


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2019)

Ça dépend, si tu n'envoies que des SMS, jusqu'à 100 SMS c'est moins cher.
Apres faut pas avoir besoin d'appeler.

Et pour WhatsApp, tu t'es décidé ?


----------



## PDD (26 Avril 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas de besoin particulier, tu peux faire du hors forfait. Ca coûtera moins cher que le pass de 29€


Tu crois, 15000 euros le Go chez Proximus en hors forfait hors UE...


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2019)

PDD a dit:


> Tu crois, 15000 euros le Go chez Proximus en hors forfait hors UE...


On parle pas de data, on parle SMS et éventuellement d'appel.
Un appel ou des SMS, ca peut rester plus intéressant (tout en faisant attention).
En restant en dessous de 10 minutes d'appel, ou 100 SMS, c'est plus intéressant.

Faire de la data en hors forfait, c'est juste stupide. Ca n'a jamais été abordable.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépend, si tu n'envoies que des SMS, jusqu'à 100 SMS c'est moins cher.
> Apres faut pas avoir besoin d'appeler.
> 
> Et pour WhatsApp, tu t'es décidé ?


J'ai installé WhatsApp et je me rend compte que peux de mes contacts l'utilise !!


----------



## PDD (26 Avril 2019)

Quasi tous mes contacts utilisent WA, même les blondes...


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai installé WhatsApp et je me rend compte que peux de mes contacts l'utilise !!


Ça fait plaisir de voir que je ne suis pas le seul "vieux con" (dixit certains collègues qui voulait me "whatsapper" - je rêve, en plus ils inventent des mots) à ne pas utiliser cette application.

PS : preuve que je ne suis pas un vieux con, maintenant je dis "application" au lieu de "logiciel".


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2019)

Bon , si je résume :
J'ai installé WatsApps , je ne prend pas d' option a 30 euro pour mon séjour , je reste en mode avion , et j'utilise iMessage pour mes amis ayant un iPhone . J'ai le wifi dans la maison de location et je passe par lui pour mes email et appel en WattsApps ?

C'est bien cela ?


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Avril 2019)

Si tu restes en mode avion, tu n'auras pas non plus de wifi, tu le sais.
Il te faudra donc désactiver le mode avion lorsque tu seras dans la maison avec ta couverture wifi.
Tu ne prends pas d'option (comme le souligne flotow, dans une utilisation raisonnée ça te coûtera moins cher), tu ne communiques qu'à partir du moment où tu es en wifi (whatsapp, imessages, email).
La réception sms étant gratuite, tu ne prends pas de risque de surfacturation lorsque tu recevras tous ces satanés sms publicitaires qui nous pourrissent la vie.
Si on t'appelle via le réseau classique, tu ne réponds pas (mais je suppose que tes proches savent que tu pars et ne chercherons à t'appeler quand cas d'urgence).

Là, tu es bon, gestion des risques optimum.

PS : Dans tes réglages/Données cellulaires/Option, tu désactives "données à l'étranger", dans tous les cas (hors UE).
PS2 : Il ne te reste plus qu'à te rappeler de passer en mode avion dès que tu n'es plus couvert en wifi.


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2019)

Presque !
Tu es tout le temps en mode avion et tu actives/désactives le wifi au besoin.
Le mode avion reste actif.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2019)

Ok , bon , c'est toujours 30 € d'économie 
Merci a vous tous de vos conseils


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2019)

Par contre , si l'on me telephone et que je répond pas , cela arrive sur ma messagerie , donc , facturation  ?


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Avril 2019)

Personnellement, vu le prix de mon voyage, 29€, c’était une goutte d’eau, et des soucis en moins [emoji39]


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2019)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Personnellement, vu le prix de mon voyage, 29€, c’était une goutte d’eau, et des soucis en moins [emoji39]


Ce n'est pas une question de tarif , mais d'utilité


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Avril 2019)

oui bien sur


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Par contre , si l'on me telephone et que je répond pas , cela arrive sur ma messagerie , donc , facturation  ?


Voilà une question qu'elle est bonne.
J'aurais tendance à penser que ça n'est pas parce que tu es à l'étranger que ta messagerie l'est aussi.
Si l'on te laisse un message, tu ne devrais pas avoir de surfacturation.
En revanche, si tu écoutes le message laissé...
D'ailleurs, il y a un côté que l'on a pas abordé, me semble-t-il.
Les appels wifi.
Ça coute rien, ou je me goure ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2019)

Voila ce que dit Orange 

Les Appels Wi-Fi sont équivalents à des appels sur le réseau mobile Orange. Les mêmes règles tarifaires s'appliquent, peu importe que l'appel soit passé en Wifi ou sur le réseau mobile.

*Attention : *Les Appels Wi-Fi vers l'étranger seront facturés comme des appels vers l'étranger depuis le réseau mobile. Pour connaître la tarification des appels vers l'étranger, en fonction de la zone que vous souhaitez appeler, référez-vous aux options de votre forfait, disponibles sur votre espace client Orange.


----------



## PDD (28 Avril 2019)

Activer le mode avion n’empêche pas l’utilisation du wifi pour ses mail, surf, whatsapp. Je suis en Suisse cette semaine et ne travaille que comme cela. Quasi tous mes amis utilisent WA et aucun soucis pour rester en contact.
PS: il neige à Leysin!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Avril 2019)

Exact, il faut passer en mode avion et réactiver le Wifi


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Voilà une question qu'elle est bonne.
> J'aurais tendance à penser que ça n'est pas parce que tu es à l'étranger que ta messagerie l'est aussi.
> Si l'on te laisse un message, tu ne devrais pas avoir de surfacturation.
> En revanche, si tu écoutes le message laissé...



Sur ce point , j'ai quand mème un doute


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Avril 2019)

J'aurais du la fermer concernant les appels wifi, parce que ça me fout quelques doutes maintenant.
Et dans 2 secondes, vous les aurez aussi.
Je veux bien croire qu'Orange (comme, peut-être les autres) facturent tout de même les appels wifi (dès lors que le tel est toujours connecté au réseau de l'opérateur ?).
Mais...
Hier nuit j'ai basculé mon phone en mode avion, je me suis connecté en wifi et j'ai passé un coup de fil.
Bon, étant donné qu'il était 4 du mat, j'ai appelé ma messagerie (aucune chance qu'elle m'engueule parce que je la réveille à cette heure là).
J'aimerais que l'on m'explique par quel prodige mon opérateur peut me facturer cet appel alors que je ne suis plus connecté à son réseau. Ça voudrait dire que chaque fournisseur internet collecte les appels passés depuis un numéro de tel existant avec leur réseau de données, cherche l'opérateur qui a créé ce numéro et va faire la poucave en dénonçant l'utilisateur à l'opérateur (pour qu'il paye, ce malotru).
Un test que tu peux effectuer Jura.
Quand tu seras au Montenegro, passe un coup de fil (pas long, c'est inutile) en wifi. Note le jour, le numéro et l'heure.
Quand tu reçois ta facture, regarde s'il apparait.
S'il apparait, regarde comment il est facturé.
Désolé de ne pas le faire moi-même, je n'ai pas prévu dans l'immédiat d'aller au Montenegro.


Jura39 a dit:


> Sur ce point , j'ai quand mème un doute


Le doute est permis, mais faut pas non plus abuser.
Le message est enregistré sur les serveurs de l'opérateur.
Si l'opérateur facture ce service à l'utilisateur en rapport avec sa situation géographique, alors c'est certainement que l'opérateur est une enflure encore plus importante que ce qu'on imagine. Alors, d'accord "Tous Pourris", mais là, t'avoueras que quand même...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2019)

Bon , après renseignements , les apples wifi  ne fonctionne que depuis la France.


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Avril 2019)

Ah !?!
Ben c'est réglé, alors.


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Avril 2019)

Dernière couche.
Les appels avec Facetime (oui, il faut que l'interlocuteur soit équipé d'un iphone) sont censés fonctionner depuis partout en wifi sans surcoût.
C'est ainsi que je prenais contact avec ma famille voilà quelques années quand j'étais à l'étranger.
Je n'ai jamais eu d'hors-forfait.


----------



## PDD (28 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , après renseignements , les apples wifi  ne fonctionne que depuis la France.


Les appels wifi par WA en tous cas fonctionnent partout, dans mon cas Belgique, France Senegal, Suisse, Monténégro...


----------

